# [NEWS] Another Linux Security Breach (this time at Linux Foundation)



## vermaden (Sep 12, 2011)

> The Linux Foundation has mailed users of the Linux.com and LinuxFoundation.org sites informing them that they discovered a security breach on 8 September which "may have compromised your username, password, email address and other information". The Foundation says that it believes the breach is connected to the security breach at kernel.org at the start of September.



SOURCE: http://www.h-online.com/security/news/item/Security-breach-at-Linux-Foundation-1340733.html


----------



## gkontos (Sep 14, 2011)

*linux.com down !*

http://www.linux.com/
http://www.linuxfoundation.org/


----------



## gkontos (Sep 14, 2011)

Damn, Vermaden beat me on that too :e


----------



## vermaden (Sep 14, 2011)

Heh


----------



## davidgurvich (Sep 14, 2011)

What's the point of this thread?  

Almost any site can be compromised in a number of ways.  The interesting aspect here is that it took 17 days before anyone noticed and that the distributed distribution model has allowed development to proceed after the site was taken down.


----------



## gkontos (Sep 14, 2011)

davidgurvich said:
			
		

> What's the point of this thread?



Good question



			
				davidgurvich said:
			
		

> Almost any site can be compromised in a number of ways.  The interesting aspect here is that it took 17 days before anyone noticed and that the distributed distribution model has allowed development to proceed after the site was taken down.



That's a good point for me :e


----------

